# Could you rec a blush similar to MAC Cantaloupe?



## Blush (Mar 2, 2010)

I love this blush, have recently discovered it through a video in Youtube, but it's not available in my country.

Could somebody rec a similar one by other brand?

TIA


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

*move to recommendations forum*


----------



## Blush (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Susanne.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Cantaloupe is my favourite can't-go-wrong blush. I can't recommend a dupe but have you considered having someone doing a custom purchase for you? 

I live a block from a PRO store and would be happy to do a CP for you but I'm in Canada and Canada Post International rates are nowhere as cheap as USA's USPS rates. Cantaloupe blush is only available in Pro-Pan form so a small bubble mailer can be sent as lettermail (which is cheaper).


----------



## Blush (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a lo MissAlphaKitty, but I'm considering a dupe


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you looking for a drugstore dupe or something high end? What country are you based in?


----------



## Blush (Mar 3, 2010)

Drugstore or High End. In Spain.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2010)

I love NARS blushes.  Take a look at Gilda or Gina.


----------

